# Do smoothies have to have dairy?



## Ellp (Nov 18, 2004)

I like the idea of fruit smoothies, but I can't stand having my fruit mixed with dairy..









So can I make a smoothie with just frozen fruit, ice cubes and a little bit of apple juice?

Sorry if this seems like a stupid question...







Its just that I've never had a smoothie before but I keep hearing really delicious things about it.


----------



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

I've never made smoothies with dairy. You could actually make them with just frozen fruit and water.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

no! we do fruit and ice, or juice (if we have some), or coconut milk... etc. we really just use what we have


----------



## SneakyPie (Jan 13, 2002)

I make a lot of smoothies with no dairy. Sometimes coconut milk, but usually just berries, bananas, and a little water. I freeze the fruit first, so when I blend them the frozen banana gives the whole thing a kind of ice-cream texture.

Sometimes I do blend in a little plain yogurt at the end because my husband lurves dairy w/his fruit, but I just put it in only his portion.


----------



## Doodlebugsmom (Aug 1, 2002)

I usually don't use dairy. Typically, I'll throw in a splash of orange juice, frozen strawberries, a banana and some ground flax-seeds. If I'm really, really hungry, I do add some fat-free Greek yogurt.


----------



## Kailey's mom (Apr 19, 2007)

You can use rice milk also


----------



## beckyand3littlemonsters (Sep 16, 2006)

I always thought smoothies were usually fruit/veg with ice/water or fruit juice blended all together


----------



## talk de jour (Apr 21, 2005)

Of course you can. You could also use soymilk if you eat soy.


----------



## momazon4 (Dec 19, 2006)

or almond milk. I like my hemp protien powder in there, too.


----------



## shantimama (Mar 11, 2002)

I usually use soem frozen fruit to make thr smoothie a little thicker - people think that it has dairy, but it doesn't


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Nope! We use young coconuts, frozen bananas will also make it creamy-as will nut butters. You have MANY options! Have fun experimenting!


----------



## HelloKitty (Apr 1, 2004)

I don't do dairy and make smoothies all the time! I keep a bunch of frozen bananas in the freezer just for that purpose, it thickens up the smoothies and makes them creamy. I think I'll go make one right now....


----------



## OakBerry (May 24, 2005)

Silken tofu is a good replacement for dairy yogurt in smoothies. Soy milk, rice milk, or fruit juice can also be used. Peanut, almond or soy nut butter is good too. I mix fruit juice with frozen fruit so I don't have to use ice. I also have a recipe for a rice based smoothie if you want it.


----------



## Fiestabeth (Aug 4, 2006)

If there's dairy in my smoothie, I call it a shake!







I use frozen fruit (usually strawberries, papaya, mango, and pineapple), a fresh banana, and orange juice. It is thick and yummy.


----------



## LandonsMom (Jul 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *caedmyn* 
I've never made smoothies with dairy. You could actually make them with just frozen fruit and water.









:


----------



## snugglebutter (Mar 19, 2003)

I never use dairy in smoothies either. Like you, I cannot stand fruit and dairy together. (fruit flavored ice creams - blech! )

*Basic Smoothie Recipe*

1 cup liquid
1 banana
handful (about 10) frozen strawberries
a spoonful or two of various goodies

For the liquid I do orange juice, apple juice, or 1/2 orange juice + 1/2 vanilla soymilk. Sometimes I do 1/2 juice and 1/2 water. "Goodies" here are almond butter, wheat germ, ground flax seeds etc...... You can vary the fruit according to what you have.


----------



## Ellp (Nov 18, 2004)

So I made some for Dh, FIL, Dd and I!

It was my first attempt and I almost killed the blender!!








Turns out I didn't put enough liquid in it, so it kept getting jammed. Once I figured it out, it was really yummy!

I used frozen chopped up strawberries, blueberries, a banana and apple juice. I think I'll get a bag of frozen mixed melons next time and try that out.

Thanks everybody!


----------

